# looking at opening a hardcore gym in oswestry area



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

dont know if im allowed to post this here but nothing is open yet (properly) so if it needs to be moved or deleted please let me know 

due to the interest and usage of my own gym am currently looking around at premises as my unit is a bit small and gets cramped with more than 4 people training

looking to see if anyone else would be interested in using the gym if and when it is setup?? please let me know asap

natty or asisted your all welcome


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

no interest???


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Not in the area m8


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I would be, but it's just a bit too far to be convenient for me mate.

Good luck though.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Any questions about logistics of opening a gym, ask TinyTom (Mod).


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Any questions about logistics of opening a gym, ask TinyTom (Mod).


thanks very much will chuck some questions his way very soon

if he replies???


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Not in the area m8


move closer


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

Gary29 said:


> I would be, but it's just a bit too far to be convenient for me mate.
> 
> Good luck though.


wrexhams not far i travel there just to get kfc


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

ok guys going full steam ahead on this now

i have closed my car garage (due to lack of buisiness and time wasters )and currently selling off most of the equipment to fund the gym


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good luck with it mate.


----------



## Banditt (Jul 7, 2010)

Best of luck mate.


----------



## Se7en (Jun 24, 2012)

good luck

keep a journal on here if you can


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Good luck bro


----------



## djt2012 (Jul 29, 2012)

hi

I live in Oswestry and am looking for a gym like your talking about opening have you got any further with it?


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

djt2012 said:


> hi
> 
> I live in Oswestry and am looking for a gym like your talking about opening have you got any further with it?


hi yes its all coming together been and collected more equipment last friday and orderd a few more mirrors  for the posers pm me for more details


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

Se7en said:


> good luck
> 
> keep a journal on here if you can


i will have a look at doing this if people are interested


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

more equipment arrived yesterday its all going to be a bit mismatch but it will all do the same job as matching stuff (just have to get a few spray cans and make it all same colour)


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Have ya found a new place yet mate


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Good luck with gym bro


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

shoulders said:


> i will have a look at doing this if people are interested


That would be good mate.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Get a website sorted and give us the link. Im not in the area but just interested to see how you get on, always wanted to open my own gym.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

^ yeah im interested too get a sit up. good luck bro


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Have ya found a new place yet mate


hi dai not found a "new" place going to open it up in my garage premesis for first few years see how it goes (as i have a long lease on the building and its cheap and big enough with ample parking)


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

will try and sort out a log then web site may be a bit beyond me but have a few computery freinds that can probably sort one


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

See if you can incorporate some of the garage gear. Keep the lift as an adjustable Atlas stones platform


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> See if you can incorporate some of the garage gear. Keep the lift as an adjustable Atlas stones platform


haha too big just going to get rid of everything and start fresh with an empty shell


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

shoulders said:


> hi dai not found a "new" place going to open it up in my garage premesis for first few years see how it goes (as i have a long lease on the building and its cheap and big enough with ample parking)


where in Os are ya, I used to live in the area 10 yrs ago


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> where in Os are ya, I used to live in the area 10 yrs ago


the gym is in parkhall by the hospital


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

shoulders said:


> the gym is in parkhall by the hospital


good I used to live in whittington


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

im in gobowen myself only been here a few years but got to know alot of lads who "train" in the area who travel to wrexham ruabon shrewsbury to get to the gym so one in the area will be good i think


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

shoulders said:


> dont know if im allowed to post this here but nothing is open yet (properly) so if it needs to be moved or deleted please let me know
> 
> due to the interest and usage of my own gym am currently looking around at premises as my unit is a bit small and gets cramped with more than 4 people training
> 
> ...


Mate - might well be interested. I live not far from Queens Head, and train at Flex Appeal Gym in Ellesmere run by Derek behind the post office, might be worth going to have a look at his place, as is a small gym, nicely kitted out and good range of equipment.

Another one in the area would be good, and offer a change as well. You'd be going up against the boys in the town centre I guess, but I went there - not for me.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i would split the gym into a hardcore section and general gym equip and cv to cater for more that 1 type of gym trainer, if the gym is big enough that is.....


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Mate - might well be interested. I live not far from Queens Head, and train at Flex Appeal Gym in Ellesmere run by Derek behind the post office, might be worth going to have a look at his place, as is a small gym, nicely kitted out and good range of equipment.
> 
> Another one in the area would be good, and offer a change as well. You'd be going up against the boys in the town centre I guess, but I went there - not for me.


may pop for a look at that didnt know he was there 

yeah theres a few "gyms" in owestry but none i would call a gym there more cardio fitness centers


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

stone14 said:


> i would split the gym into a hardcore section and general gym equip and cv to cater for more that 1 type of gym trainer, if the gym is big enough that is.....


its big enough to do that on a small scale but not really aiming for that sort of client although there will be spin bikes some steppers and a few running machines (for walking  )


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Done..

:thumbup1:


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

Milky said:


> Done..
> 
> :thumbup1:


thank you very much your a top man

( any more equipment you get forsale let me know if any??)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

shoulders said:


> thank you very much your a top man
> 
> ( any more equipment you get forsale let me know if any??)


Just sold my heavy DB's too Big jim mate as you know.


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

yeah was too late on them :sad:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

shoulders said:


> yeah was too late on them :sad:


I know, sat there for months as well.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

shoulders said:


> im in gobowen myself only been here a few years but got to know alot of lads who "train" in the area who travel to wrexham ruabon shrewsbury to get to the gym so one in the area will be good i think


yeh I lived in Gobowen too


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

right sorry for lack of updates been a mad month or so had to go working away for a few weeks so didnt have a computer came back few weeks ago and was involved in a car accident (no fault of mine) and my contact for gym equipment seemed to disapear but hes back now, so just getting back into things more equipment coming this week hopefully (all legs)

so will try and get a few updates in this week as im off to cyprus sunday for 2 weeks


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

hope it goes well mate! I would love to open a hardcore gym in my area  . how have you gone about setting this up if you dont mind me asking. What sort of costs to you have been involved? Cheers  enjoy your holiday!


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

costs havent been massive (for me) as i already have premesis and a large home gym (commercial equipment) but in the future when premesis change and equipment upgrades who knows


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

hi guys / girls

hopefully we will be opening this up for public use end of next month its not an official date as not sure when things will be finished to the standard i would like yet but shouldnt be too much longer than the plan

my equipment supplyer has just bought out 3 gyms so has 2 artic loads of equipment for me to siv through soon  and hes dropping off all the mirrors he can get off the walls (without breaking them) aswell


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

right guys start repainting all the walls tomorow before all mirrors ect go up and was thinking of having some graffiti to ad a bit of colour anybody got any sensible ideas for designs ????


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

painted everything up over the last week so all looking nice and clean but may all be a waste of time  as i have found a better suited unit closer to home, with a better lay out so could as suggested split the gym up into two different areas Cardio / WEIGHTS


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Sounds good mate.

How much had this cost for you to get together? If u don't mind me asking that is.

Also any pics of the unit? I'd love to do similar by me!

Thank you


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

no pics yet as only been to see it today going back monday to give my answer (which will be yes weres the keys) not sure on moneys yet will get it all added up and put it up in next few weeks just before opening


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice one ty. Hope it all goes well!


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

cant go any other way THIS WILL WORK else im gonna have to go pro and have my own training area


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

right guys bit of an update been in to estate agents today to sign up a lease agreement we have spent last week or so going through and the landlord has pulled out at the last minute

very disapointed doesnt even cover it

back to the drawing board looking for other premesis starts again tomorow


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

shoulders said:


> right guys bit of an update been in to estate agents today to sign up a lease agreement we have spent last week or so going through and the landlord has pulled out at the last minute
> 
> very disapointed doesnt even cover it
> 
> back to the drawing board looking for other premesis starts again tomorow


O dear sorry to hear that


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

yeah bit of a pain in the **** but have a few other premesis lined up just got to veiw them and see if there what we want but none will be in as good position as the one we got our time wasted over


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

shoulders said:


> yeah bit of a pain in the **** but have a few other premesis lined up just got to veiw them and see if there what we want but none will be in as good position as the one we got our time wasted over


where are the other locations?


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

one is directly opposite in the old supermarket / shop (needs quite a bit of work though) and the other is in st martins but not sure if that one defeats the object of putting a gym close to oswestry?


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

right after a LONG day of looking round finding units we have decided to go with the unit in st martins near to oswestry just off the gledrid island on the a5 on the main road to ellesmere , Collect the keys tomorow and start moving equipment in to start things taking shape

 such a releif to get things going again


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2012)

shoulders said:


> right after a LONG day of looking round finding units we have decided to go with the unit in st martins near to oswestry just off the gledrid island on the a5 on the main road to ellesmere , Collect the keys tomorow and start moving equipment in to start things taking shape
> 
> such a releif to get things going again


Good luck pal! Love ghetto gyms!


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

what you guys think of the new logo???


----------



## Adarob08 (Jun 22, 2012)

Looks like a awesome starting point mate; might wanna clean the lines up a bit and eep to one colour, and think about how easy that font is to read from far away, you need something large and simple to identify your premises. Try increasing the thickness of lines and simplifying the font a bit.

If you can use/get a copy of Photoshop that is the best tool for the job.


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

another false wall going in along the middle beam in the picture for the changing rooms and toilet and showers



may put the running machine and bikes in there ??!!



reception window as you walk in



main floor and reception



kitchen



office


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

Looks the dogs that mate!

Bet you're ded excited - best of luck :beer:


----------



## winstan (Oct 20, 2012)

good luck mate looks a nice sized place


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

excited doesnt cover it at the moment mate, doesnt seem real some how like im doing all this for someone else


----------



## Adarob08 (Jun 22, 2012)

Mate that place is nuts, so jealous of you. Hope everything goes well.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

you will need to stock supplements


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> you will need to stock supplements


yes i will you offering a deal???


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hope one day l get down there for a session mate.


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

bit more painting today got the colour of a spartan cape 





and here is the reception all painted and the other wall also painted (4 coats wood just kept sucking all the paint in  )


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey mate great job so far. If you don't mind me asking how much of an out lay has this been? I am looking to do something similar in three or four years. Cheers... looks great!


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

Milky said:


> Hope one day l get down there for a session mate.


be nice to see you down here mr milky going to start moving equipment in tomorow


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> Hey mate great job so far. If you don't mind me asking how much of an out lay has this been? I am looking to do something similar in three or four years. Cheers... looks great!


dont mind you asking at all but i couldnt tell you yet  as i said to sambuca when its all in and ready with all the equipment i would like in there i will sit down in my spartan office and ad it all up and put up a post for everyone to see


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2012)

I like that from the reception you can keep an eye on people!

Make sure you get a big pair of speakers in there! 

Hope it takes off mate! Make sure you get them fliers out!


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

sound system already sorted  all members will be welcome to bring there own music (if its not sh!te)


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2012)

sounds good wish I lived closer!


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

you could always move


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

shoulders said:


> yes i will you offering a deal???


We have a gym price list.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

shoulders said:


> you could always move


lets see how good your stuff is first


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Subbed, looking good


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

The area needs a decent gym . I think the closest decent one to me is called the Basement in Aberystwyth , so when I'm home on leave its a fair old treck just for some pumps.


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

did a bit more yesterday did a few loads of equipment and painted up some of the older kit



spent most of the day in the bank today getting accounts and dd forms sorted what a ball ache


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

right guys after a few stressed days trying to sort out my equipment supplier and being messed about by him " wait a week and il have this equipment ect" have decided to fu(k him off as d-day is looming and cant be doing with bellen]s messing it all up 

anyway may have found a new supplier very close who manufactures all there own plate loaded equipment  which is what i wanted from the word go but was told by "supplier" nah get this stuff its loads better. so the price list arrives tomorow and hopefully can work a deal and get cracking with that stuff by the end of next week


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Also try ebay, they have started to get a load of commercial grade equipment on there for very cheap. Im buying a power cage and olympic bar set for the bedroom. (shh, dont tell the mrs :lol: )


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

been on ebay it may seem cheap untill you look into it and the stacks only go up to 75 kg ect and when you gotta buy 20 machines it still works out pretty expensive 

and dont worry i wont tell the missis


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Got you on my facebook. You actually commented on my status tonight. Its interesting to watch the progress of your gym. I am not in the area currently but I am happy to have you on my friends list as it is more publicity for you anyway and if it helps then all the better. Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

shoulders said:


> did a bit more yesterday did a few loads of equipment and painted up some of the older kit
> 
> 
> 
> spent most of the day in the bank today getting accounts and dd forms sorted what a ball ache


Coming along nicely mate, however I would say your gonna need better bikes than that one :whistling:


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Coming along nicely mate, however I would say your gonna need better bikes than that one :whistling:


cattering for all ages 

yeah been and collected 3 spin bikes and a recumbant bike today will get pics when its light off to get a shoulder shrug/press and a mid row tomorow along with a rowing machine and then a standing calf raise saturday


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

rchippex said:


> Got you on my facebook. You actually commented on my status tonight. Its interesting to watch the progress of your gym. I am not in the area currently but I am happy to have you on my friends list as it is more publicity for you anyway and if it helps then all the better. Hope it goes well for you.


aha your the guy who was tired but trained anyway??!!!!


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

shoulders said:


> aha your the guy who was tired but trained anyway??!!!!


Yeah thats me. 4 bloody hours poor quality sleep I got last night and then had to do a full days work! :cursing:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I know its early days yet but what hours ya going to open


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

7am til 10pm


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

glad its going well mate. Awesome!


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

yeah all goig "ok" original plans were a basic gym in an old shed but as you can see things have changed a little  and so has the priceing structure :crying:

and stress ohhhhh my god


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

you might have said before, but all self funded?


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

if by self funded you mean selling most of what i own to pay for it then yes :lol:


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

few pics of some of the equipment ive managed to get hold of



few bits of cardio stuff just for now still waiting for the commercial stuff



one of the three spin bikes



a few of the dumbells more coming wednesday hopefully



standing calf raise with 150kg stack



chest press



there are a few others but havent put them together yet


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

All coming together!!!


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

slowly


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

shoulders said:


> 7am til 10pm


Will that be 7 days a week


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Will that be 7 days a week


yes


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

shoulders said:


> yes


Happy days thats my weekend training sorted


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Happy days thats my weekend training sorted


  be nice to see you there


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Good luck with the gym mate.


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

thanks very much over the last few weeks ive needed all the luck i could get haha


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Needs to be further south mate. South shropshire needs it more


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Respect to you and your hard work


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

Inapsine said:


> Needs to be further south mate. South shropshire needs it more


ludlows not far mate 1.5 mabey 2 hours???


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

The Project said:


> Respect to you and your hard work


thanks not many people (including myself) realise how much work goes into a gym


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Yer hour and a bit. Is the gym open now? Might have to come up and see what its like. Don't need any instructors do ya?


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

will be open this month

not looking for anyone but if you want to pop up and offer your services to people il gladly take a cut for you using the gym


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Sounds good mate! Ill be up at a point to see what its like!


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Good on you mate -great to see someone chasing their dream.Hope you have the success your efforts deserve


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

husky said:


> Good on you mate -great to see someone chasing their dream.Hope you have the success your efforts deserve


thanks husky

right going to build the other two machines i went for the other day one is a seated mid row (needs new pulleys by the looks of them) and a shrug /press and maby even deadlift machine il get a pic when its together (never seen one before)


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

squat rack arrived today not overly impressed with the quality but its rated to 300kg so should be ok for a few months use maybe change it next year see how it goes


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

shoulders said:


> squat rack arrived today not overly impressed with the quality but its rated to 300kg so should be ok for a few months use maybe change it next year see how it goes


Ahhh now I see who the bikes for!

Looking good so far mate, whats the size of the floorspace about? Looks quite big, gonna be hard to fill!


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Ahhh now I see who the bikes for!
> 
> Looking good so far mate, whats the size of the floorspace about? Looks quite big, gonna be hard to fill!


yeah keeps him out my hair when im sorting things 

its 3000 sq ft in total but id say 2000-2500 sq ft gym space should be ok im not to worried about filling it its the bill for the flooring im not looking forward to :no:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

shoulders said:


> yeah keeps him out my hair when im sorting things
> 
> its 3000 sq ft in total but id say 2000-2500 sq ft gym space should be ok im not to worried about filling it its the bill for the flooring im not looking forward to :no:


Should the floor not have been done BEFORE you filled it with big heavy stuff :whistling:


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

not filled yet  only a few bits in there, going to put some under the dumbells and bench to start with then add to it as we go as it £10 for a 500mm x 500mm tile


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

after a long day of putting things in places then moving them again and again its now starting to look like a gym  not just a room full of equipment


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Keep at it mate, the hard work will be paying off soon :thumb:


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

off to blackburn tomorow to (fingers crossed) finish shopping for equipment


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

keep us updated! great project


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Would love to do this myself, keep us updated with how it goes


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

just got back from blackburn after a long day out got 1000kg of ivanco weight plates , incline and decline oly benches few weight trees 1" and a 2" another oly bar and dumbells from 27.5kg upto 42.5kg there wasnt a full set so there all mix and match but the weight is there  more pics tomorow

AND IT ALL WENT IN THE BACK OF A MERC VITO IN ONE TRIP


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

That's a lot of kit to pack/unpack! I feel for your lower back!

Remember, straight back, bent knees :lol:


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

set a few more bits out today incline flat and decline and not enough room on the trees to fit all the plates


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

ok current equipment list 1 week tomorow until openday 

hack squat (pl)

seated calf raise (pl)

dip station

seated preacher bench

flat oly bench

2x flat db benches

90 degree db bench

squat rack

dumbells 5kg-42.5kg (awaiting delivery on 45-60)

2 oly weight trees

250kg(ish) of 1" weight plates (with assorted bars)

squat stands

4x oly bars

standing calf raise

3x spin bikes

seated mid row

shrug/deadlift machine

chest press

recumbant bike

1" weight tree

1100kg oly weight plates

incline oly bench

decline oly bench

leg press (pl)

leg extension

shoulder press

ab crunch

back extension

pec dec

2x running machines (commercial ones have arrived  )

still in process of bidding on cable cross over which has dual adjustable pulleys so can be used for lat pulldown and low row

so i think were all about set and ready to go


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

had a very long few days getting everything sorted all thats left now is to put the rubber flooring under the dumbell area (arriving wednesday) and put mirrors on the walls and the gym is finished (for now) and ready to go 

cable cross collected today just need to put it together tomorow

will be lots of pics coming soon


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

shoulders said:


> had a very long few days getting everything sorted all thats left now is to put the rubber flooring under the dumbell area (arriving wednesday) and *put mirrors on the walls* and the gym is finished (for now) and ready to go
> 
> cable cross collected today just need to put it together tomorow
> 
> will be lots of pics coming soon


Where are you getting your mirrors from mate? Are they specifically commercial ones?


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey buddy stuff is looking great, If your ever looking for free weight accessories Jordan's fitness is one if the best good for flooring ect t bar row add ins for oly bars saves buying a whole t bar row machine etc.


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

K-Rod said:


> Where are you getting your mirrors from mate? Are they specifically commercial ones?


some are from a dance studio and gyms and others are just standard mirrors


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

Pkant2002 said:


> Hey buddy stuff is looking great, If your ever looking for free weight accessories Jordan's fitness is one if the best good for flooring ect t bar row add ins for oly bars saves buying a whole t bar row machine etc.


hi yeah thanks its good stuff but well overpriced for what it is


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

2 more sleeps and were open


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

loking forward to it mate, well done!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

MORE SQUAT RACKS!!!!!!!!

On a serious note, I have a pretty substantial treadmill at home. Probably had a few hours usage tops. I also have the same make cross trainer as well as like a seated bike if you get what I'm on about. Also got a multi gym and a everlast manakin punch bag. If your interested in anything drop me a P.M. pal and we can sort you some pictures out


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> MORE SQUAT RACKS!!!!!!!!
> 
> @shoulders
> 
> On a serious note, I have a pretty substantial treadmill at home. Probably had a few hours usage tops. I also have the same make cross trainer as well as like a seated bike if you get what I'm on about. Also got a multi gym and a everlast manakin punch bag. If your interested in anything drop me a P.M. pal and we can sort you some pictures out


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

rite been there all day today getting all the final touches done putting doors up ect painted the last bit of floor on my way out of the door tonight

only one thing were still waiting on 8 mirrors from cornwall to go along the wall by the cable cross and infront of the squatrack but that wont take long to do when they get here

so this is an open invite to everyone who reads this post if your in the area tomorrow im open from 10am to 10pm feel free to come in and have a look around have a play on the equipment and have fun hopefully see a few faces there

address is

sparta gym

st martins buisiness park

ellesmere road

st martins

sy11 3be


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

shoulders said:


> rite been there all day today getting all the final touches done putting doors up ect painted the last bit of floor on my way out of the door tonight
> 
> only one thing were still waiting on 8 mirrors from cornwall to go along the wall by the cable cross and infront of the squatrack but that wont take long to do when they get here
> 
> ...


Same time on sunday? If so ill be there first thing


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

hiya dai il be there from 7am on sunday


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

shoulders said:


> hiya dai il be there from 7am on sunday


Even better , everyone calling bank top a business park now ?


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

not on banktop dude im on the st martins buisness park up on ellesmere road just past stans


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

shoulders said:


> not on banktop dude im on the st martins buisness park up on ellesmere road just past stans


A right ya can tell i haven't been there for a very long time


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> A right ya can tell i haven't been there for a very long time


time to change that then see you sunday


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)




----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)




----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Never even seen 50kg plates before!


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

they are nice and heavy


----------



## gunswills (Nov 17, 2012)

hi mate im quite new to all this an not very big but wanna get bigger r u not far from baines garden place ?


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

gunswills said:


> hi mate im quite new to all this an not very big but wanna get bigger r u not far from baines garden place ?


i am 2 minuits from stans super market pop in have a look around the address is just a few posts above


----------



## gunswills (Nov 17, 2012)

ok mate am real keen but i work a 4 on 4off shift will u do some kind of deal with memebership n trg etc i used t go valhalla an had a pay as i go kind of thing , i know ur new im just lookin for somewhere near , i try n do 2 of trg sessions in works gym but want elsewhere to go


----------



## gunswills (Nov 17, 2012)

shoulders are u on fb or summat so i can msg u ?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Best of luck today mate! Been a long road, and im sure there will be loads of problems on day one, but you'll sort it!

Enjoy your hard work.


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

yes mate search "sparta gym oswestry" yes we do pay as you go and the membership is cheap anyway mate


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

thank @onthebuild fingers crossed not too many propblems


----------



## cris (Apr 11, 2012)

Good luck and all the best,hope all goes well for Today....


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

thankyou i will put pictures up of the open night when i get a spare minuite as asfter today im open 7-10 everyday


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

all went well quite a few signed up looking forward to tomorow


----------



## winstan (Oct 20, 2012)

looks good shoulders shame its a million miles away, the hard graft will now start to pay off mate ;-)


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

@Dai Jones were were you today ??? even got there extra early to put the heaters on for you, you missed hell of a day was really busy through dinner time but was quiet early morning and 8ish onwards


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

All the best with the gym mate, I might be down Cosford for a few courses next year so will pop in and check the gym out


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

look forward to seeing you there


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

shoulders said:


> @Dai Jones were were you today ??? even got there extra early to put the heaters on for you, you missed hell of a day was really busy through dinner time but was quiet early morning and 8ish onwards


Sorry dude hungover


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Sorry dude hungover


  haha


----------



## apollon (Nov 29, 2012)

Inapsine said:


> Yer hour and a bit. Is the gym open now? Might have to come up and see what its like. Don't need any instructors do ya?


Hi,

I am opening a hardcore gym in Leominster - I see that you are in Ludlow, would you like to get involved in some way?

Please let me know.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Just a heads up lads just got back from Shoulders gym and very impressed had a great session him and his mrs have got all the stuff you need to hit all muscles and theres more to come!!!!


----------



## NellyB (Dec 1, 2012)

Is anyone welcome to come look around any time of the day? I'm only just round the corner and looking at the pictures your place is very impressive set out. Would love too give it all a try out


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

NellyB said:


> Is anyone welcome to come look around any time of the day? I'm only just round the corner and looking at the pictures your place is very impressive set out. Would love too give it all a try out


Yes you can they are open 7am-10pm my first session was free


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

NellyB said:


> Is anyone welcome to come look around any time of the day? I'm only just round the corner and looking at the pictures your place is very impressive set out. Would love too give it all a try out


yeah open all day 7 am til 10 pm everyday pop in have a look around first session free


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Just a heads up lads just got back from Shoulders gym and very impressed had a great session him and his mrs have got all the stuff you need to hit all muscles and theres more to come!!!!


cheers dai was nice to see you put a face to the avi  hope to be seeing more of you soon


----------



## NellyB (Dec 1, 2012)

That's brilliant thank you, I'm only in cottage lane so walking distance (except for leg day of course)


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

gym looks pukka mate well done


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

shoulders said:


> cheers dai was nice to see you put a face to the avi  hope to be seeing more of you soon


You will do mate


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> gym looks pukka mate well done


cheers mate yeah it is good pop in if your ever in the area


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

NellyB said:


> That's brilliant thank you, I'm only in cottage lane so walking distance (except for leg day of course)


see you soon then


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

good to see its all up and going mate. Chuffed for you. have you got a rough cost of this? Was it more than you anticipated?

I am quite far away but do venture out your way sometimes so will pop in one day lol 

good luck with it all!


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> good to see its all up and going mate. Chuffed for you. have you got a rough cost of this? Was it more than you anticipated?
> 
> I am quite far away but do venture out your way sometimes so will pop in one day lol
> 
> good luck with it all!


ooooh yeah forgot about totaling it all up for you i think ruffly ive managed to get it all going for a LITTLE less than £40000 with EVERYTHING but could probly have gone cheaper on things but would end up buying again in a year or so anyway this way if and when i upgrade i can still sell on the good stuff


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice mate, hope its going well. :-D


----------



## bordeauz (Jan 4, 2013)

hi there buddy maybe i can help my number is 07546680000


----------



## bordeauz (Jan 4, 2013)

text me address ove gym buddy ill pop over 07546680000


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

help with what mate??


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

morning guys hit a snag with the gym everything running nice and smooth guys getting good results then our landlord starts being a bellend for the last few months so left it and left until other morning when I lost my head with him and went nuts , now we have to find a new premises to move to by end of the month 

soooooooo the journal is back on and this time its going to be bigger and better than before


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

shoulders said:


> morning guys hit a snag with the gym everything running nice and smooth guys getting good results then our landlord starts being a bellend for the last few months so left it and left until other morning when I lost my head with him and went nuts , now we have to find a new premises to move to by end of the month
> 
> soooooooo the journal is back on and this time its going to be bigger and better than before


whys he being a bellend?! someone offered him more money for the unit?


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

don't know just keeps dropping bills in that don't ad up and sending balliffs round after a couple of days just silly stuff that gets really annoying

hes owns a building firm and everytime a new house starts to be built we get another bill for something else

its not just these things though just little bits like taking up parking spaces and blocking the doors little childish things really

but yeah could of had offer from someone else I don't know


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

went for an early viewing this morning found a nice building cheap right next to a car park ground floor and basement all looking good until he asked what we were going to do, when I said moving Sparta gym there he asked us to leave "thanks but its not available for that" turns out he owns Bodytech just up the road Doh!! so the hunt continues few others lined up just waiting on replys


----------



## Dan326 (Nov 22, 2012)

shoulders said:


> went for an early viewing this morning found a nice building cheap right next to a car park ground floor and basement all looking good until he asked what we were going to do, when I said moving Sparta gym there he asked us to leave "thanks but its not available for that" turns out he owns Bodytech just up the road Doh!! so the hunt continues few others lined up just waiting on replys


Do you have a sticker on the side of your car? My missus said she seen a car pass through Gobowen while I was getting my hair cut for a local gym.

I live up Ruthin but my Dad lives in Selattyn and I miss training while I am down visiting. I normally train in Denbigh.

Keep the thread updated and once your up and running again I will pop down for a look


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

Dan326 said:


> Do you have a sticker on the side of your car? My missus said she seen a car pass through Gobowen while I was getting my hair cut for a local gym.
> 
> I live up Ruthin but my Dad lives in Selattyn and I miss training while I am down visiting. I normally train in Denbigh.
> 
> Keep the thread updated and once your up and running again I will pop down for a look


yeah mate did have one on the saab look forward to seeing you


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

right guys looking at a bigger unit in the town this afternoon so we can have the strongman stuff inside if all goes well (no more training in the rain )


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

bit of a surprise when we got there the estate agent had got the measurements wrong and it was even bigger than advertised :thumb: and there is a second floor with 3 extra rooms which is a bonus for changing rooms pt sessions ect not sure with them yet but you never know got another viewing back there tomorrow so will get pics for everyone to see its a strange layout but ive got a feeling it will look really good when its all cleaned up and filled with weights


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

__ https://www.facebook.com/spartagymoswestry/posts/346508968819270



couldn't find how to load pics up on new computer so sorry about the link what do you all think still got to get some quotes and sign a few things but pretty sure this is the one


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

shoulders said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/spartagymoswestry/posts/346508968819270
> 
> 
> 
> couldn't find how to load pics up on new computer so sorry about the link what do you all think still got to get some quotes and sign a few things but pretty sure this is the one


Enjoyed reading through this, ive just sent you a friend request on facebook and sent a message.


----------



## HuwD123 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi,

From Oswestry area, will the the re-located Sparta Gym be opening again soon? If so, will get a membership there as it's better than the current gyms in Oswestry.

By the way how much would the monthly payment be? Thanks.


----------

